# Dog Rain Coat



## Paul65 (Oct 17, 2011)

Looking for a rain coat for the girl. No lining - she doesn't need it for warmth. Wondering if there is some kind of breathable rain coat that is water proof?


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Why breathable? Dogs don't perspire.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i keep a towel beside the front door and the
back door. when we come in from the rain
or snow i towel dry him.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> i keep a towel beside the front door and the
> back door. when we come in from the rain
> or snow i towel dry him.


Me too.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Weatherbeeta and Pessoa have them. They are made out of the same thing the horse blankets are made of, and horses do sweat.

http://www.adamshorsesupply.com/browse.cfm/weatherbeeta-joules-dog-waterproof-rain-coat/4,9436.html

http://www.weatherbeeta.co.nz/range/dog-rugs.html


----------



## Paul65 (Oct 17, 2011)

*Sweat*

Just shows you what I know I thought all animals sweat to some degree or other. Where does that time for a bath dogy smell come from then?
Anyway I want a breathable coat (goretex) to keep her dry and comfortable - nothing to do with whether she sweats or not. And yes we do dry her off as she usually ends up in the water on our walks, rain or shine


----------



## Paul65 (Oct 17, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> Weatherbeeta and Pessoa have them. They are made out of the same thing the horse blankets are made of, and horses do sweat.
> 
> Browsing Store - Weatherbeeta Joules Dog Waterproof Rain Coat
> 
> Dog Rugs , Range


thanks Jax - I will ahe a look.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't think they make goretex animal rugs. But my horse wears the weatherbeeta 1200 denier and he is never wet. btw...my dog never minds getting wet.


----------



## mydogrocks (Oct 20, 2010)

Ares is the kind of dog that loves water but hates the rain, which is a problem during the FL summers when it rains every afternoon. He refused to go out and potty if it was raining anything harder than a drizzle so I bought him a a doggie poncho at Pet Supermarket for about $7. Its made of the same material as the human kind and is lightweight and easy to clean


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Products










I am very interested in this company's product line. I think I am going to get the lycra bodysuit for Rosa.


----------

